# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Điêu khắc trên Xương

## CKD

Vài mẫu sản phẩm mà CKD điêu khác trên chất liệu là Xương.
Mẫu demo cho khách.

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái Clip chó máu  :Wink:

----------


## solero

"Xương" răng voi thì phải. Trắng thế.

----------


## CKD

Xương voi thì không dám chơi đâu bạn.. tụi ca nó me dữ lắm.

Cái này là xương bò sau khi xử lý đó. Nếu muốn thì vô số, tụi Tây nó lấy chất liệu xương này để làm các phím đàn nữa đó bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

Lão CKD nhảy vào cái mảng trùm mền của em, đưa xương qua đây em chạy phát ra răng con rồng luôn , răng hàm luôn nha hehehe, tối nay lục cái miếng gạch men em khắc hình madona cho các bác xem, nhờ dao hợp kim của bác Vũ Thành cho em mới hoàn thành được. Sau khi cầm dao và chạy thử em hiều cấu trúc dao , có thể mài chạy ok được .... nhưng nếu không phải dao chuyên dụng thì chỉ chạy được 1 sản phẩm là phải mài lại dao...

----------


## occutit

Xương voi này hồi trước em có mua gần 20kg, để ở nhà mà bị trộm trong nhà chôm mất. Xót cả ruột. 

Xương bò thì không dùng làm phím đàn mà chỉ làm Nut và Saddle, núm giữ dây đàn trên ngựa đàn dây sắt. Bác CKD lấy nguồn ở đâu chỉ em với. Em thường mua xương cắt sẵn ra ở tiệm bán dụng cụ làm đàn (hàng nhập từ China) Hồi trước thì mỗi lần cần là mua 1 cặp chân bò (xương ống) về cắt ra làm. Xử lý thì em thường ngâm oxy già thôi.

----------


## CKD

Vụ này hic hic.. mình cụng không rỏ nguồn cung nữa. Mẫu thì khách hàng đưa test, chỉ bảo là muốn bi nhiêu cũng có  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

Nó bán theo Kg hay theo qui cách vậy anh. Anh hỏi khách hàng của anh thử xem. Em thấy mẫu xương nó qui cách cũng lớn.

Quên nữa, theo em thì anh nên cho tí nước vào nữa thì khắc sẽ đẹp hơn nha. He he.

----------

